
Lessons from Working with Teams Who Speak English as a Second Language - skmurphy
https://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2019/08/06/lessons-from-working-with-teams-who-speak-english-as-a-second-language/
======
skmurphy
Key take-aways

1\. Written comprehension is normally higher than spoken, at the cost of
losing the emotional context for a sentence.

2\. Provide a written version of key remarks and insights as this will boost
team members' comprehension and minimize misunderstandings. Prepare and send
written material in advance of a meeting, phone call, or online meeting.

3\. Have someone take notes--rotating the role as appropriate during the
meeting--in a shared chat or real-time shared edit document (e.g. EtherPad,
GoogleDoc). This just-in-time subtitles approach leverages written
comprehension.

4\. Communication is not what is said or written but what is understood. Ask
someone for what actions they will take next or ask them to put a concept into
their own words so that you can calibrate their level of comprehension.

~~~
pdm55
5\. Draw a picture of the situation or challenge. It’s very common that this
produces a more intuitive and comprehensible explanation or description

